# Using winexpert grape concentrate



## olusteebus (Nov 9, 2012)

I am still looking to make a good white Skeeter Pee. I would like to make something like a slightly tart chardonnay if that is possible. So, I see that I can get a 4 pound bag of white grape concentrate for about $17. 

Any opinions on how that would work towards my goal? Do I need more than 1 bag for SP?

Thanks
'
Buster


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 9, 2012)

Olusteebus,
Although I do not know the answer to your question, where can you find bags of grape concentrate? I think there would at least a few people interested in it.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 9, 2012)

Pman, I am looking at in a Midwest Supplies catalog. item number W7292. They have a red grape also.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 9, 2012)

Ah, ok gotcha, I was hoping that you had found grape skin packs...lol


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 10, 2012)

Bump - Anyone have an idea of how much grape concentrate I would need for a 5 gal of SP

Here is the product

http://www.midwestsupplies.com/winexpert-white-grape-concentrate-1-liter.html

I would like to make a "white" skeeter Pee


----------

